# fleches de navigation safari disparue?



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

hello ...
elle sera simple ma question ... puisque mon prob a l'air vraiment noc ... 

depuis ma dernière mise a jour j'ai perdu les flèches qui me permettaient de naviguer entre mes pages safari (precedente-suivante) ... 

la personne qui me les a empreinté est priée de les ramener a l'acceuil ...
ou encore plus simple ... si quelqu'un a une info la dessus ... je suis preneuse ...
merci ...


----------



## lifenight (17 Novembre 2006)

Sur safari, menu présentation, puis personnaliser la barre d'adresse, tu glisses ce que tu veux comme bouton sur ton safari et tu clique sur terminer


----------



## sofiping (17 Novembre 2006)

LIFENIGHT !!!! dans mes braaaaaaaas ... quest ce que j'ai pu m'enerver sur cette recherche !!!
plus c'est evident et moins je vois !!! 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## lifenight (17 Novembre 2006)

De rien, tu as raison c'est toujours avec les choses les plus faciles que ça coince :rateau:


----------

